
Google thought Michael Jackson traffic was attack - zeedotme
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10274137-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
devicenull
I'd bet it went more like "Automated software detected a large spike in
queries for this, and determined it was an attack".

Though that's a far less interesting headline.

------
Flankk
Wow, Michael Jackson really was a hacker. He coordinated a DDOS attack to
occur shortly after his death!

